# What color/fin type will I get in fry?



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Fallen Leaves is an orange marbling RT who currently has a black head and black trademarks on his body.

Queenie is a darkbodied CT with red fins.

Female traits are more dominant so i figured a hefty amount would have queenie's color pattern. Fallen Leaves does have the marrbling trait so some would have it too.

as for finnage, i was hoping for some comb/crowntails, but any RT?

plz correct me if im wrong, im very bad with Betta genetics. Also, any chance for any orange fry?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

All the fish will be combtails, and longfinned since long fin is dominant over short fin. They will look like veil tails with web reduction. Orange is a degree of non-red, which is recessive. This means if you breed an orange to red your babies will be all multicolors with maybe some reds/cambodians. If the female by some chance carries nonred--unlikely--you may get some oranges. I suggest reading this: http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics.htm non-red is discussed on page 3.

If you want non-red plakats, you should find a non-red plakat female.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Basically you'll get a lot of mutt looking fish. Lots of multicolors and some reds and varying degrees of web reduction on all the fish.

What is your goal with the breeding? Also do you have pictures of your breeders? I agree that maybe you could find a female better suited to your male.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I wanted to study betta genetics, but in mind wanted marble combtails. Nothing to big or fancy, since this is my first spawn.

Originally i wanted some orange fry like Fallen Leaves, but the thing is that Queenie isn't my female. I borrowed her from Maryrox247. Maybe I could ask to switch out females...

In the meantime, i may get a female for my BD. If i cant find an orange female, what other color might produce orange fry?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Orange is recessive that means that the best chance you have of getting orange is to have both a male and female whose phenotype is orange.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

red/yellow might do.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmm... How about some light bodied cambodians?

(Going for Cream body and red fins... LOVE THEM!!!)

And also...

From what I see, there are two main eye looks... Eyes with a visiable pupil and eyes that are completly black . I love the completly black eyes, any of those in fry?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, red and yellow make orange but not when you're dealing with genetics. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

http://http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=972

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=778

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=858

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=859

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=725

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=959

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=965

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABcolorgenetics.htm

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABtermgenetics.htm

Read and re-read all of these articles. I picked the ones that I think would best help to answer your questions but also look around the sites they came from, there is TONS of information on these sites on breeding and raising spawns and bettas in general and all of the owners of these three sites are well known and respected breeders/ex-breeders.

Once you've read the articles if you have questions please ask. It seems like a lot but it doesn't even partially cover what an aspiring breeder should read. I know some of the articles are a little heavy on the literature but I've included a couple articles that define certain terms etc. A 5 second google search can also give you a brief tutorial on Mendelian Genetics which is the most basic starting point in understanding how genetics work.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay thanks for all this information, I'll get right to it.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't mean one is red and the other is yellow but a orange male and a yellow/red female *might*.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

An orange to a yellow might produce some oranges but the BEST way to get the most oranges is orange/orange. If you introduce red into anything your going to get mostly reds. Red is the most dominant color in bettas so if you mix with red your going to get mainly red.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Non-red (orange, yellow) is one of the hardest genes to work with as far as color, lol. You picked a challenge.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Hee-hee, and I challenge I will try!!!


----------

